# When did you hit peak furry and why?



## Kiwi & Cow (Mar 9, 2022)

The vast majority of furries are insufferable assholes or manchildren riddled in fetishes who can't keep it to themselves. Not only that, but I've noticed time and time again that they're ticking time bombs who will eventually do something very gross or dumb. Literally an entire forum here is dedicated to them because there's never one day where all the furfags are actually acting like nice normal people.

And the worst part of it all, they never hold themselves accountable whenever a furry Zoophile is found or whatever, it's always duh haterz they complain about. They are cool with Zoophiles in their subculture, but whenever that's pointed out they start throwing a tirade that can be summed in "not all furries are like that". It's just tiring to even try to speak to these child brains.

I think the worst part of them being furries is when they just wear their mascot costume in public, it's like the furry version of exhibitionism. Their lifestyle is a fetish and for whatever reason they want absolutely everyone around them to know about it.


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Mar 9, 2022)

somewhere around 1991 when some faggot at the train station told me he wears a fursuit .... and would I "like to go for a walk with him" like sure cunt jog on FFS

*edit* no I've got a fair few more years on me than that ...somewhat normal situation ...  it was more he was looking for some rough trade to pound him into oblivion ... not the kind of chin checkin you get Golden Gloves for either .. though he did come close to getting that. I can only imagine it was the last time he tried to chat up a baldie in boots.


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Mar 9, 2022)

Despite my avatar, I'm not a furry. I have noticed a trend however in what I've seen of the fandom online and my few interactions with students who I've had reason to believe are furries. 

= The furry fandom is a fandom of developmentally delayed rejects, and quite often it's the first place they've been where there are people weirder and more awkward than they are. And in a fandom of rejects, the cardinal sin is rejecting others. Everything is stunning, everything is brave and valid and to suggest something is unacceptable; such as being a conservative who might not want unlimited immigration makes you a rapist nazi shitlord. 

=The fandom is also "the scene lite edition". It's full of faggots, but unlike the "mainstream" scene like Grindr its not full of 18  year old skeletal twink meat or daddies who spend 40 hours a week in the gym photoshopped to death that make everyone feel inadequate. No, it's full of less attractive and more flawed people who are more "achievable".  This is probably the most charitable way I can describe it, it's full of people with a complicated cocktail of mental health and autism issues that can't really maintain a relationship in the long term.

=The fandom is a result of modernity. The "UwU Snuggles" culture exists to a far lesser extent in the scene of older LGB but it is present, because some of the older ones have actually faced shunning and real adversity as a result of being a faggot. It flourishes in the fandom on steroids however because most young adults, let alone most furries, have never had a long term stable friendship IMO and then suddenly lookie here; everyone wants to be your friend.

=And there's the problem. When your entire friendship bubble is rested on unquestionable acceptance of everyone in it, even if the said person rapes dogs, these retarded/shy/awkward people don't speak up. 

The big one that fascinates me is the fursuits, and I do have a theory on that. The fursonas they make are OC's that are often projections of what they wish they were, and the fursuits give them the capacity to take that anonymity and the safety of a mask outside into the real world. To act without inhibition as they really wish they could. 

I'm getting this idea from play therapy that's often used with people, usually children, who've suffered childhood trauma. Sometimes people can't bear to say or express certain ideas about themselves. So if the dolly says that Daddy touched Sally at night, rather than Sally herself somehow in the childs mind Sally hasn't broken any promises that she may have made. Similarly; Sally might be too scared to talk to other children to their faces but if she speaks indirectly through the doll, that takes a lot of the pressure off and can allow them to be far more forward about their feelings than they could be in any other context.

Just my ramblings. I don't hate furries, the more I see of them online the more I understand why they exist. 

I still don't like them, it's fucking creepy, but I can see how they end up there.


----------



## Desu Mountain (Mar 9, 2022)

Two words: Shitting Dicknipples. That picture was my first exposure to anything furry related and it was all it took.


----------



## Meat Target (Mar 9, 2022)

The first time I ever encountered them in the wild.



Spoiler: War story time



When I was in middle school, my family and I were returning home from visiting relatives in the South, but missed our connecting flight in Atlanta. It was late at night, and there were no flights to our city until morning.

So we're tired, stranded, and have no choice but to spend the night in a ghetto hotel. What could make it go from hard mode to nightmare? A furry convention in the hotel lobby.


----------



## Shig O'nella (Mar 9, 2022)

When? About 30 seconds after I found out they existed, so early 90s. It's not even the degeneracy - people can do what the fuck they like in private as long as it's consensual, it's just there's something about someone wanting to be an animal that really pisses me off.


----------



## The Great Citracett (Mar 9, 2022)

I've never liked furries, but there's one memorable incident from SomethingAwful that stands out. This was at least 10 years ago. 

Can't remember what the thread was about. Unsettling photos, or PYF A/U/G maybe, but someone posted a pic of a little kid petting a crouching furry in a dog suit. Some goon remarks how creepy the photo is, because it would be easy for a pedo to molest children by dressing up in a fursuit.

Cue the furries rushing in to defend their honor and non-pedoness. They proceed to explain that's fursecution, and simply wrong and in fact impossible, _because how could a furry possibly get any pleasure from touching children with fursuit gloves on?_


----------



## Blacklight (Mar 9, 2022)

I'm a furry myself, and I like to believe that my browsing on sites like 4chan, and the Kiwi Farms have both taught me the most important lesson when it comes to not becoming a lolcow myself. Having self-introspection. Being self-aware of what you're doing tends to stop the harshest of lolcow tendencies. 

It also helps when the majority of the worst offenders are leftist whackjobs, and I'm slightly right leaning. Saying you voted for Trump in the fandom is enough to get some people to try to 'kick' you out of the fandom.


----------



## Some Badger (Mar 9, 2022)

Probably around 2017 back in college when I became acquainted with a living stereotype of what non-furries perceive furries to be. I met this guy at a general meeting in my school’s vidya club who was this short, gangly, acne-ridden, implicitly autistic sex pest with a reputation for begging men on campus to fuck him even though he was supposedly in a committed e-relationship with a man nearly ten years his senior in the Netherlands (which lasted like 8 months btw). He was very, *very* vocal about his kinks and would excitedly bring up BDSM and wanting to get rawdogged in polite conversation. It would me more amusing if he wasn’t an education major.

This guy would frequent the commuter lounge in the student union and basically go out of his way to piss everyone off by being a creep to the point that only the other furry outcasts would bother associating with him. That’s when I realized that furries on the whole will provide a social niche for each other no matter how despicable they are as people.

Finding out the fandom is full of maladjusted people like this dude who are encouraged to never improve themselves and are never called out on their behavior is what made me realize that furries aren’t actually harmless weirdos with gross fetishes, and they will cover the asses of literal rapists if they make good art or have a cute fursona or whatever. I’ve kinda kept myself at an arm’s length from the fandom at all times since.


----------



## gang weeder (Mar 9, 2022)

Aren't you the closed doors guy in the other thread about fags, OP? Oy vey, muh closed doors. Furries yiff behind closed doors so don't judge, bigot. Just Let People Enjoy Things. I promise you there is a big overlap between furries and faggots BTW.


----------



## BelUwUga (Mar 9, 2022)

It was actually the very first time I was introduced to the idea of furries, on /b/ of course. There was an image of two stunningly high quality mascots that were having homosex. The text below read: "*THE FIRST RULE OF FURFAGGOTRY IS THAT THERE IS NO RECOVERY!" *Luckily this was right around the time I had finally developed a sense for those "the void is staring back" type moments. I decided to heed those sacred words for my own sanity's sake. Not once have I regretted the decision.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Mar 9, 2022)

I used to live in Portland (I could end the story there and I’m sure everyone would still be satisfied) 

One summer years and years back, two friends and I were downtown checking out the Portland Saturday Market for the afternoon. There’s a restaurant nearby called The Roxy that caters to all the degenerates. Near the restaurant were a group of furries, a few in full blown fur suits. They kept running up to random people hugging them, dry humping their legs, crawling on the ground after them, one came up and tried tickling me. After being yelled and cursed at, they scattered

That was my one experience with furries in the wild and I’ve found that behavior is the norm with them


----------



## Dialtone (Mar 9, 2022)

Spiritually Sodomized said:


> Despite my avatar, I'm not a furry. I have noticed a trend however in what I've seen of the fandom online and my few interactions with students who I've had reason to believe are furries.
> 
> = The furry fandom is a fandom of developmentally delayed rejects, and quite often it's the first place they've been where there are people weirder and more awkward than they are. And in a fandom of rejects, the cardinal sin is rejecting others. Everything is stunning, everything is brave and valid and to suggest something is unacceptable; such as being a conservative who might not want unlimited immigration makes you a rapist nazi shitlord.
> 
> ...





> And there's the problem. When your entire friendship bubble is rested on unquestionable acceptance of everyone in it, even if the said person rapes dogs, these retarded/shy/awkward people don't speak up.


This one is the crux of the problem, one needs the ability to tell others to fuck off if they're a bother or a creep, but the second you do that you're kicked out for being Hitler 2.0 usually by a mod who's equally as bad if not worse, and often defending the offender. 

I often wonder if people who like furries get off to what little power they have over their fans/"friends" because they're so easy to push around or convince them that you're their friend.


----------



## Some Badger (Mar 9, 2022)

Dialtone said:


> This one is the crux of the problem, one needs the ability to tell others to fuck off if they're a bother or a creep, but the second you do that you're kicked out for being Hitler 2.0 usually by a mod who's equally as bad if not worse, and often defending the offender.
> 
> I often wonder if people who like furries get off to what little power they have over their fans/"friends" because they're so easy to push around or convince them that you're their friend.


I agree, the general permissiveness and saccharine levels of faux-affirmative positivity makes it hard to say 'no' without risking them blowing up in your face or worse. Fuck man, you can't even tell some people in the fandom that you're strictly monogamous without them throwing a tantrum. It creates this atmosphere where you're constantly unsure if the person behind the screen is gonna pop off if you deny them their sweet, sweet dopamine hit. It's why I have never understood ERPing with strangers, even back when I thought the most cringe furries were ultimately harmless lolcows.

Actually, while I'm on the subject of monogamy, I've noticed that more furries are engaging in poly e-relationships over the past couple of years. From the ones that I've come across on Twitter, the common factors are that they're very rarely older than 25, identify as either gay or pansexual, frequently visit cons and and their little online polycule is defined by a handful of often extremely niche fetishes and the video games they play, and not much else beyond that.


----------



## Dialtone (Mar 9, 2022)

Some Badger said:


> I agree, the general permissiveness and saccharine levels of faux-affirmative positivity makes it hard to say 'no' without risking them blowing up in your face or worse. Fuck man, you can't even tell some people in the fandom that you're strictly monogamous without them throwing a tantrum. It creates this atmosphere where you're constantly unsure if the person behind the screen is gonna pop off if you deny them their sweet, sweet dopamine hit. It's why I have never understood ERPing with strangers, even back when I thought the most cringe furries were ultimately harmless lolcows.
> 
> Actually, while I'm on the subject of monogamy, I've noticed that more furries are engaging in poly e-relationships over the past couple of years. From the ones that I've come across on Twitter, the common factors are that they're very rarely older than 25, identify as either gay or pansexual, frequently visit cons and and their little online polycule is defined by a handful of often extremely niche fetishes and the video games they play, and not much else beyond that.


It's addict behavior, and it eventually encompasses their entire personality.


----------



## W00K #17 (Mar 9, 2022)

I found furries weird and repulsive from the moment I first heard about them, and my initial impression has only grown stronger with everything I have ever seen about them since.


----------



## Tism the Return (Mar 9, 2022)

Furries have always been disgusting and they should be shamed into hiding much like fags and lesbians were back in the day. Alternatively they can come out in the open with the full knowledge that they'll be hunted down like the degenerates they are.


----------



## potato in mah painus (Mar 9, 2022)

My job leaves me interacting with them on a constant basis, to 
the point I would consider myself part furry as a result.
Its the god damn two faced politics that has infested the fandom that makes me hate it, it went from 'tolerance to a fault' into 'all who oppose are bigots and must be silenced'.

The best part is some of the most vocal in the community regarding this topic are starting to get the very censorship they championed turned on them, getting exactly what they deserve.


----------



## L50LasPak (Mar 9, 2022)

There was this understanding in my time that you were supposed to be tolerant towards furries if you were a science fiction fan, especially if you were into classic sci-fi since furries as a subcultural thing can trace their genesis back to the 1960s and 1970s science fiction convention culture. If you hung out with any other group of nerds there would usually be one or two furries included who were _mostly_ identical to you and the rest of the people in the group, they just... wanted to be fox people. Or wolf people. Or whatever. Fine, big deal, let Rick play the werewolf in D&D, who cares.

Turns out though that when those spaces were eventually invaded by Redditors, shills and other miserable people to be around that furries went full turncoat on the rest of us. They basically sold out, moved to Tumblr, Twitter and eventually Discord and became front line soldiers in the whole genderspecial culture war. Mainstream furries nowadays will stick up for any bullshit virtue signaling cause you can think of. You name it and they're there and ready to die for it, as long as its woke and has a hashtag. Their art has also gotten horrendously childish. I'm aware a large number of furries grew up wanting to fuck cartoon characters, but the styles have only been getting more neon and babyish every time I make the mistake of glancing in Animal Control's direction. even before news of Zoosadism broke I knew something wasn't right.

Basically, short version is, furries are a bunch of outcasts and social rejects us oldschool SF fans were encouraged to give a second chance because nobody else ever did. It turns out, no, they're outcasts for a good reason. Fuckin traitors.


----------



## Chicken Neck Nelly (Mar 9, 2022)

When I was in the throes of adolescence and impetuously made passionate love to a teddy bear one lonely summer eve


----------



## Isaac (Mar 9, 2022)

I hit peak furry when I had been called a furfag one time too many. That and, at least 40% of /an/ consists of 
zoophilic furfags. I cannot even enjoy my Fox Thread, without Kitsune Dani (obscure chan lolcow) shitting up the thread and talking
about how much he wants to have sexual relations with foxes. 

Sometimes, I consider writing a short pamphlet called "On The Furfags and Their Lies", then nailing it to the front doors of Discord head office.


----------



## Blacklight (Mar 10, 2022)

potato in mah painus said:


> My job leaves me interacting with them on a constant basis, to
> the point I would consider myself part furry as a result.
> Its the god damn two faced politics that has infested the fandom that makes me hate it, it went from 'tolerance to a fault' into 'all who oppose are bigots and must be silenced'.
> 
> The best part is some of the most vocal in the community regarding this topic are starting to get the very censorship they championed turned on them, getting exactly what they deserve.


I'm afraid to ask what your job is. Receptionist at a hotel or something in the hospitality sector?


----------



## NoonmanR (Mar 10, 2022)

I almost ended up as one when i was a kid, mostly because an internet forum i went to was full of hypersexual coomers who were into that. Thankfully i had places like ED that more or less gave me a good idea of what was up and i ended up leaving the forum before any real damage was done, though it got me real paranoid about that shit, to the point where occasionally people think i'm being closeted.

On some level i get it, the core idea is more akin to xenophilia than actual dogfucking, but the reality is that it's just a degeneracy multiplier, and it's practitioners have an unusually high amount of pedophiles in their ranks, yet seem to care more about policing wrongthink.


----------



## Hoi Polloi (Mar 10, 2022)

Immediately because they're gross.

I came across two, seperately, about ten years ago before I knew what they were. The first one was an admitted 30+ year old virgin who used to constantly simp over human actresses, then slowly began replacing them with Lola Bunny and MLP characters before descending into the realm of OCs. The second one was a woman who made fursuits and modeled them by posting photos of herself in fetish gear in a dirty house. These weren't even on particularly degenerate corners of the internet, one was a music forum and the other was for sewing.

They were both creepy and greasy and probably on the spectrum, but neither (as far as I saw) were into diapers or pedophilia so they were on the milder end of furrydom.


----------



## potato in mah painus (Mar 10, 2022)

Blacklight said:


> I'm afraid to ask what your job is. Receptionist at a hotel or something in the hospitality sector?


The latter, to keep it broad and avoid PLing.


----------



## Kiwi & Cow (Mar 10, 2022)

Coyotism said:


> I hit peak furry when I had been called a furfag one time too many.


Relatable.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Mar 10, 2022)

That would be 2003 for me.

I had become _aware _of the furry fandom in '98, when I saw a news piece on them while visiting family in California. That's when they started registering on my radar and I started following furry drama as a hobby. I already thought they were weird, but I only hit Peak Furry when I saw the immediate backlash against This Sordid Little Business. I remember thinking to myself "well, that's _a lot_ of people defending dogfucking". That made me realize just how fucking _broken _furries were as a group.

_And it all went downhill from there._ Not gonna lie, it's been an entertaining 24 years. I feel like one of these people who have been watching Days of Our Lives for decades, only there are cast changes every other month and _all _the characters are irredeemably insane.


----------



## Krystal (Mar 11, 2022)

Consider me one all you want, but I wouldn't mind a putting a fursuit for once out of curiosity and I'm numbed over the porn. Some art is hit or miss where it's something I wouldn't mind on like a shirt or poster but others... not so much. However, my breaking point would be if someone tries to grope/hug me without permission (not that I would give it anyway). I've heard that's a problem similar to anime cons were there is inappropriate touching so I think that would be my dealbreaker to just nope out and ruin it for me. Cosplay/Fursuits don't equal consent remember.


----------



## NevskyProspekt (Mar 12, 2022)

Aside from the usual degenerate behaviors mentioned previously, for me it was their insistence on claiming _anything _featuring anthropomorphic characters into their camp. Anthropomorphizing animals has been a human practice as long as humans have existed, because it's an extremely useful creative tool and allows certain things that would be more difficult to execute or emphasize with just humans. Likewise people who happen to feature anthropomorphic characters in their creative works often get hounded by furfags who assume the creator is 'one of them'. Some even extend it to the expectation that said creator's work should bend towards catering to their fandom exclusively. It's extremely irritating.


----------



## SCSI (Mar 13, 2022)

Sometime in the late 90s when I was admiring the craftsmanship in some costuming work posted on some long-gone Goth forum, and made the mistake of clicking too many subsequent links in a webring and stumbling upon my first fursuit with a... "convenience opening."  You can imagine my disappointment after waiting 60 seconds for that high-rez progressive scan GIF to sloooowly load over 56K dialup, only to be presented with the wearable version of "OwO what's _this_??"


----------



## The Great Chandler (Mar 13, 2022)

Hearing from a fur friend's experience at a con. He safely described many of them as sweaty, openly perverted, and lacking self-awareness.

In a personal note, you can have the weirdest kinks in the planet. Just whatever you do, don't take it personal when other people point out how weird you are and don't bother trying to ruin others' lives over it. Only chads don't take their weird ass lifestyles personal.

_Just for the love of God, don't be a fucken pedophile!_


----------



## Krystal (Mar 13, 2022)

I'd like to imagine peak furry for some may have been rainfurrest. There's no way someone didn't leave the fandom after that. Especially since most of the attendees IIRC were ones that got banned from other furry conventions for the same reasons it became such a disaster (kinks, drugs, etc). Though I guess it's also step one of con etiquette of what not to do at a convention. While were at it, the chlorine bombing may have also been peak and decided not worth it.


----------



## Some Badger (Mar 18, 2022)

Krystal said:


> I'd like to imagine peak furry for some may have been rainfurrest. There's no way someone didn't leave the fandom after that. Especially since most of the attendees IIRC were ones that got banned from other furry conventions for the same reasons it became such a disaster (kinks, drugs, etc). Though I guess it's also step one of con etiquette of what not to do at a convention. While were at it, the chlorine bombing may have also been peak and decided not worth it.


I think a *lot* of the uninitiated peak when they’re caught in the crossfire of a particularly bad con. I feel like I hear more horror stories with each passing year.


----------



## zuG (Mar 18, 2022)

Coyotism said:


> I cannot even enjoy my Fox Thread, without Kitsune Dani (obscure chan lolcow) shitting up the thread and talking
> about how much he wants to have sexual relations with foxes.


A lot of these 4chan threadshitters are just desperate attention whores. Part of the problem with 4chan is that normal users encourage these people by responding to the threadshitting.


----------



## Bubble Ba'ath (Mar 18, 2022)

Discovering the webcomic "Jack" by David Hopkins at some point back in the mid-aughts.

Edit to add Rapey Dave's thread on here for those young enough and/or fortunate enough to never have come across this particular cow.


----------



## Krystal (Mar 18, 2022)

Some Badger said:


> I think a *lot* of the uninitiated peak when they’re caught in the crossfire of a particularly bad con. I feel like I hear more horror stories with each passing year.


Oh definitely, or they have that one experience that ruins the mood. Usually from other con goers forgetting to keep their hands to themselves/being unnecessarily creepy.


----------



## FatMebius (Mar 20, 2022)

If a dude wants to jack off to weird furry drawings in the privacy of his own home? Whatever. That's his prerogative. But, they're not the ones I take issue with. I hate furries for the same reason I hate lifestyle BDSM people and leather dog faggots. They have to announce to everyone what they're doing at all times. They make every facet of their identity revolve around their fetish. It was at a comic convention when I first really started to hate them. When I saw some half-naked, blue-haired fat man(Troon? Unsure.) with paws and a tail, I was visibly disgusted. He was smelly and filthy and was coming on very strongly to a friend of mine.


----------



## Dyn (Mar 20, 2022)

I hit peak furry in a stairwell at the 2014 Anthrocon in Chicago.


----------



## DenseDeerFather (Mar 20, 2022)

Probably when I accidentally joined a furry server on Discord. 

Shit was vile after a few hours. Nice people when they weren't creaming their pants over the cat from Persona or Animal Crossing characters. They were annoyingly lewd, almost to unbearable levels. 

I was never a furry myself but, I called myself a pseudo-furry in my youth. Seeing the degeneracy unfold before my eyes made me reverse course to being a normal human being. 

That said, I don't hate furries. People can wank it to Cinderace or whatever the fuck, as long as I do not have to look at it. I think my problem with furries comes with all the open degeneracy, the lewd personality trait that every fucking furry I encounter seems to have, all the fetish shit, it's just too much.


----------



## Aero the Alcoholic Bat (May 1, 2022)

Apologies for bumping the thread.

I don't hate furries, kinda like the idea of anthroponorphic critters in fiction.

But the mere fact that so many of them treat it like a bona-fide identity, lifestyle, or worse, sexuality.

Like for instance, this:



			https://twitter.com/JustAnothrGiant/status/1520425744140148736
		






I remember a time when furries would become visibly miffed by the thought of the furfag fandom being compared to the struggles that LGBTQ people had in order to be accepted, or at least tolerated, in society.  They saw their cringy hobby as just that:  a cringy hobby, and they didn't bat an eye over people insulting it, and even they would poke fun at the furry fandom and its excesses all the time.

Nowadays, you have people taking it very seriously, and now it's in the same category as identifying as nonbinary, pansexual, etc.


----------



## Sealbaby (May 3, 2022)

When I met JohnofE in real life and he busted out a printed copy of 'Beaver Soup'.


----------



## Roxanne Wolf (May 3, 2022)

Blacklight said:


> I'm a furry myself, and I like to believe that my browsing on sites like 4chan, and the Kiwi Farms have both taught me the most important lesson when it comes to not becoming a lolcow myself. Having self-introspection. Being self-aware of what you're doing tends to stop the harshest of lolcow tendencies.
> 
> It also helps when the majority of the worst offenders are leftist whackjobs, and I'm slightly right leaning. Saying you voted for Trump in the fandom is enough to get some people to try to 'kick' you out of the fandom.


I'm going to agree heavily with you here - when I was first introduced to the farms around 2016 (longtime lurker) it really started to open my eyes to the horrible behavior that's allowed. From the unapologetic deviant exhibitionism to the inaction of meaningful action against zoophiles, far too much is forgiven or swept under the rug, all for the sake of the coom. 

Additionally, being here has grounded me in a sense. It's helped break that herd mentality you get after awhile of being a part of the mainstream. Here I have a voice and I can say & think whatever I damn well please, which is refreshing . 



Spoiler: Slight PL & Associated Autism



I hit my peak furry when I near-completely dissasociated with the Fandom after investing a lot of my time in Animal Control around 2019. With the zoo leaks, I felt so repulsed that I dropped off the face of the fandom, relinquishing any identity along with most contacts. 

Now I exist just close enough to know good drama when I see it, but more often than not, horror. 
I share it here where applicable, all without fear that some rabid dogfucker will go stalker on me. (Which happens more than you think - even for such a toxic place)



Also with the troon trend infesting any community it can, anyone who wants to be known there has to blindly follow their warpath. That or risk being exiled only to be welcomed by the likes of Foxler and other crazy fringe splinter groups. 

It's all very fascinating and a great source of lolz


----------



## Moja Zemlja (May 3, 2022)

Eight years ago when I saw furries in real life not in a con setting acting like the same insufferable faggots as they do online, getting to see my boss' reaction to them almost made up for the second hand embarrassment.


----------



## topsikrets (May 3, 2022)

The second I found out fursuits were a real thing and not just generic mascot costumes.


----------



## GumballFapper (May 4, 2022)

I became disgusted with furries pretty soon after I joined their ""fandom"" as a lonely teen who just wanted to belong somewhere. Didn't take me long to understand that everyone else in it is a sex pest whose entire personality is their kinks.

I still love furry art of the sfw and nsfw varieties, but I won't touch the """fandom""" with a ten foot pole


----------



## A-Z0-9 (Aug 22, 2022)

I guess it's my time to bump this thread.


Spoiler: Warning: Power Level Ahead



The peak for me was at 2016, after many years of trying to ignore this obsession of being a anthro-whatever, I decided to search for like-minded poeple on the internet - and I found them.

I was a timid, akward introvert that found myself with other, even more akward poeple then myself. They shared my feelings and dreams, and the escapism of it. I felt both happy and superior to these poeple: I can finally talk about these things with other poeple, and that my ability to socialize was greater than theirs. I felt , weirdly enough, like a person again.

Then came the porn. At first, I thought it was simply a small percentage of the majority, ruining it for the others. Then came the allegations. The degeneracy. The complete lack of morality, ethics or consideration of others. I saw what was a escapism fantasy, morph into real life child and dog predation.

I was disgusted, despised by the community allowing this. I saw what I really thought was a haven turn into a pit from hell. After that fiasco I dropped it entirely. The event made me take a long, hard look at myself and what I valued and uphold. I really thought for a long time that since I shared some aspects of the abusers, that I was going to be one. That implication ruined me.

I like to think that poeple can choose. People have agency. After all, isn't it the contents of the book that matter, not the pages it is torn from?


----------



## Rosy Reptile (Aug 22, 2022)

I'm seeing a lot of people in here feel obligated to repeat a certain sentiment: "It's fine if you like the porn, it's these other people I have a problem with".

For the people saying this: do you think that there's no causal connection here?  You do realize that being a furry is an initiatory experience through several degrees, yes?  Furry porn is just one of the lower degrees of initiation into that deeper, more inhuman mindset that you're all describing.

The purpose of multiple initiatory degrees is to gradually transform a person mentally into something else.  The purpose of the first degree is to prepare you psychologically for the second degree, and so on.  To remove inhibitions, add desires, change how you interpret the world, etc.

What you're really saying, when you say that furry porn is ok, is that it's ok to be between the 0th and 1st degree.  But of course you'd say that!  That's the overton window of the uninitiated!  But once they finish that first initiation, and reach the 1st degree, that overton window shifts.  That was the whole point.  Now they're ready for gay ERP or a suit or something.

And what do those people say?  "It's ok if you do gay ERP and have a suit, as long as you don't mess with kids or animals".  And it's the same story all over again.  I'm skipping a few degrees, but you get the point.

I'm not saying that abusing yourself to tiny toons is going to make you a pedophile animal rapist overnight.  I'm saying that if you're not fighting the habit between degree 0 and 1, at least struggling with it or trying in some way, then you're just setting yourself up for an even worse struggle later on.

Saying "the porn is ok" has the effect of ceding the overton window one degree farther than you meant to, and it'll only get worse.


----------



## Anti-Intellectual (Aug 22, 2022)

Bouncing off of what @Rosy Reptile is saying there, I think humans are really fucking bad at compartmentalizing their thoughts between actions and self discipline of any sort. I have to wonder if evolution plays a part because without any kind of consequence involved whether from others or reality, people can pursue a wide range of deranged behavior and justify it, this phenomenon could not exist in a time or place other than modern society. Someone who believes their thoughts and resulting actions only exist in a vacuum or echo chamber seem to have compounding negative effects even on non participants in their lunacy.


----------



## Second-Hand Boat Supplies (Aug 22, 2022)

My main problem with the furry community, as an outsider, isn't the degeneracy or sexual deviance but the refusal to own up to it. I really am quite live-and-let-live with what gets people off as long as all involved are consenting. Furries tend to deny that their fetish is anything other than family friendly apart from a few 18+ aspects at conventions that are appropriately segregated. There is a deep sexual throughline that runs through the whole community and trying to draw people in by insisting that it's squeaky-clean means that those people are not consenting participants.


----------

